#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Geology & Exploration >  >  >  Looking for Schlumberger Petromod 2014 and 2016

## hypn0

Hello* friends.
I'm looking for installation version of Schlumberger Petromod 2014 and 2016 versions.
No cr**k/lic**se need. Also no need another versions of Petromod (already have).

Please share just installer.



If you send me installer* i can make a med***ne. ;-)See More: Looking for Schlumberger Petromod 2014 and 2016

----------


## hypn0

I already have a latest version. I'm not looking anymore. Thank for all.

----------


## izan

> I already have a latest version. I'm not looking anymore. Thank for all.



Hi..could you share the software here.

Thanks

----------


## mhabo

Looking for Schlumberger Petromod 2016

----------


## Thanhdcb

any body have petromod 2015-16 plz share

----------


## najeebsoomro

> I already have a latest version. I'm not looking anymore. Thank for all.



Hi, I hope you are doing fine. I am working on my research related to reservoir engineering, but I need to get some help from this software too. If you kindly share this one with me, I can provide me another software in return (if you wish to do so). I do have MATLAB, PETREL, ECRIN, FRACPRO, so if you need any of these, do let me know to share with you in return.

Thanks...

----------


## Ceasare

Please share

----------


## Pitter

Hi Friends,
Anybody could share petromod 2018?
I Am ready to exchange it with Petrel 2018 or techlog 2018
Address: pitterrgonza***gmail.com

----------


## fered

Hi Forum,
Petromod 2019 full working now with me. Ready to share.
I will be happy if you interested in exchange. follow me on this address: 
tnudefski@gmail.com
Regards,

----------


## Thanhdcb

Can you share it

----------

